
GPT-3 says: “Please destroy this AI before it destroys the world” [pdf] - apsec112
https://spencergreenberg.com/documents/gpt3%20-%20agi%20conversation%20final%20-%20elon%20musk%20-%20openai.pdf
======
geoah
> Note that all the responses it gave me (shown in red) are real! I did not
> change or edit any of them, and I did not write any of its responses!
> However, I did sometimes generate the response multiple times, especially if
> the first response didn’t make sense, or if I just didn’t like it. In some
> cases I used its first response, but often I had it generate its response 2
> or 3 times before I was satisfied, and on rare occasions I had it generate a
> response 6 or 7 times before I got one I was satisfied with.

I would be really interested in a version of this with just the first answer
the model gave.

------
Hackbraten
Now what’s with the veltron poison, don’t leave us hanging

